# Chocolate Ball Python???



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello!!

These are some pics from a Spanish friend of mine...he keeps some snakes....among them there was this interesting Python Regius...is this a chocolate morph?????

Thank you all!!

Regards

Jorge


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Thats amazing man I wish I can have a snake but one that doesn't grow to big. Looks great. And how much do they go for these days.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Sangre_Roja said:


> Thats amazing man I wish I can have a snake but one that doesn't grow to big. Looks great


Gracias!!

Python Regius are one of the smallest boids...it gets to an average of 4-5 feet...


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks like a normal morph to me, Ive never heard of a chocolate morph for a b.p.
I could be wrong though.

Ive seen leopard geckos that were a "chocolate" morph


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i thought it was normal at first but it maybe a chocolate, but on the link below there are normal ones that are dark like your friends

check out this link http://www.ballpython.com/morph.php?morph=chocfade


----------

